# size and strength. your opinion needed.



## Jonny (Jan 11, 2016)

What's the best recommendation for a good strength and size workout program. I've hit a plateau.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 12, 2016)

I am not a fan of generic routines, but would be happy to toss some ideas back and forth, but really what you do next depends on what you are doing know.

Hawk


----------



## custom creation (Jan 12, 2016)

What goals are you wanting to achieve?


Bear


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 12, 2016)

What was your program you hit a plateau with?


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 13, 2016)

Jonny said:


> What's the best recommendation for a good strength and size workout program. I've hit a plateau.



There is really no set way. It can vary per individual depending on various things. Check out HIT,,DC,,and FS7 just to name a few. Maybe you can pull some ideas together for routine to suit yourself.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 28, 2016)

Finishing your last set with low reps and heavy weights that has always been my preferred way to gain strength and in terms of size I believe that comes down to diet and you're going to need to consume at least one and a half times your ideal body weight in protein grams daily, and that is just my humble opinion sir but all in all takes a hell of a lot of hard work and determination and especially consistent eating the right way. I apologize for any grammatical errors in this message I was using voice recognition while drinking and driving. Lol


----------



## Stallion (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes, you have to be strong to put some size on, but not at the cost of sacrificing form and isolation. If you incorporate other muscle groups just to heave the weight up, you're no more than a power lifter. Remember, size comes from isolation and the pump. Go as heavy as possible, but without sacrificing technique and truly go for the pump. When I remind myself of this, I have to drop the weight down a bit. The ego wants to throw up more, but you wind up sore in all the areas except the muscle you were trying to get to grow!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 7, 2016)

5 sets of five is my fav when I'm trying to get strnger, or 'm in a heavy lifting phase!


----------

